# Regional Terminology



## Kylesjo (Oct 2, 2013)

Greetings from the GTA.

I recently relocated from the West Coast to Toronto, CA. Changed from 60 degree afternoons to sub-zero... Crazy eh?

I have stayed in the industry and am finding quickly that there are several regional terms for the same tasks/trades/tradesmen.

I'd like to poll the crowd and ask for your region and terms used for the following generic terms. Feel free to add any others that might be left out. If it is a slang term, please indicate it as such. Please refrain from inappropriate or racial stereotypes.

Fiberglass batt insulation:
Installers of insulation:
Rigid board insulation:
Standard Gypsum Board:
Water Resistant Gypsum Board:
Exterior Sheathing Gypsum Board:
The task of installing Gypsum Board:
Installers of Gypsum Board:
The task of finishing Gypsum Board:
Finishers of Gypsum Board:
Interior dropped drywall ceilings:
The task of cleaning out after install:

Thank you for your participation. It should be interesting to see the results!


----------



## Kylesjo (Oct 2, 2013)

I'll start it off with West Coast (California and Washington)

Fiberglass batt insulation: Insulation... slang "itch"
Installers of insulation: Insulators
Rigid board insulation: Rigid
Standard Gypsum Board: Drywall, or White Board
Water Resistant Gypsum Board: Green Board, but more DensArmor as of late
Exterior Sheathing Gypsum Board: DensGlass or Exterior Sheathing
The task of installing Gypsum Board: Hanging
Installers of Gypsum Board: Hangers
The task of finishing Gypsum Board: Taping
Finishers of Gypsum Board: Tapers
*Drywall ceilings*: Lid, Hard-lid (commercial)
Interior dropped drywall ceilings: Drop Ceiling, Soffit (in Toronto they call is "Bulkhead")
The task of cleaning out after install: Scrapping, Scrappers

Now your turn


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Greenhorn:yes:


----------

